

Are you making a technology or a technology business? - dorkitude
http://blog.keen.io/post/17114593870/dont-just-make-a-technology-make-a-business

======
wojt_eu
There's a good article that elevates all the things around our technology
product that we'd rather not be doing to a center role in defining our
business: <http://www.paulgraham.com/schlep.html>

